# [Wet Thumb Forum]-AquaClear 70 OK w/CO2 injection?



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm setting up my first heavily planted aquarium with a CO2 system. I bought an Aqua Clear 70 power filter and then read somewhere that it was best to use filters that didn't agitate the surface because it makes the CO2 disipate from the water. Is this true? I've used canistar filters in the past but love the ease of maintenance on the Aqua Clear.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm setting up my first heavily planted aquarium with a CO2 system. I bought an Aqua Clear 70 power filter and then read somewhere that it was best to use filters that didn't agitate the surface because it makes the CO2 disipate from the water. Is this true? I've used canistar filters in the past but love the ease of maintenance on the Aqua Clear.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

yes, I am afraid it is true. The more surface turbulance you have, the faster the co2 will dissapate from the water. The best is to have no surface agitation at all. It's not like you will lose all of your co2 though, it just means you will have to use a lot more than you would with a canister and an underwater spraybar.

also, the ease of maintenance also comes with a drawback, it doesn't filter nearly as well as a canister does.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

It seems to be universally held in the planted tank world that surface agitation excelerates the loss of Co2, but I'm not quite so sure. I'll try to make a long story short. I love my Aquaclears - they are cheap to replace, easy to use, and infinitely variable in filter media.

Well, I also used a Hagen ladder in my 55 gallon tank with pressurized co2. All was happy in my 55 gallon tank - plants grew well - algae wasn't a pain except green spot algae (I have a good reef light fixture, had up to 5 watts per gallon at one time, but I've brought it down). Then, I changed my co2 tank - and my Hagen ladder was dirty at the same time. It took me some amount of days to figure to clean the ladder, at which time my bubbles began to be their nice, small, size. Well, during this whole time, BBA began to develop as my co2 levels had dropped from the time without Co2 getting it filled and the dirty Hagen ladder. I inadvertantly raised the level of my water deciding that perhaps everyone was right and I had to limit surface aggitation. Wouldn't you know, my ph was staying the same and the BBA was growing at an alarming rate. I then also bought a Dupla Diffuser to try to maximize my co2. Same thing! No ph drop - I even moved it upder the intake instead of under the flow of water from the Aquaclear. Again, nothing. BBA was taking over. I did a waterchange one day, and again remembered how much I love the sound of the splashing water. I then decided to heck with the water level and reduction of surface aggitation - I was going to lower the water back down so I can hear the water splash. Wouldn't you know my ph dropped and the plants pearled like crazy? Unfortunately, it did not occur to me to reduce the Co2 rate now that I realized that the surface splashing was GOOD and what needed to mix the Co2 into the water. Two days later my Botia Sidthimunkis were all laying on the bottom breathing fast and doing odd behaviors. I tested my ph = 5.8!!! D'uh! I started an air pump going to outgas the Co2, and reduced the co2 to almost a stop, and within an hour, the Botias were looking better.
This was THIS week, by the way, so it wasn't old history. I'm currently trying to find a happy medium with the Co2 diffuser and the BBA. However, I've kept the water level low, enjoy the splashing waterfall sound, and know the Co2 is being mixed up by the Aquaclear water fall.

Does this method lose more Co2 than a cannister and external reactor? No doubt. However, if using an Aquaclear, I urge you NOT to reduce water aggitation, and to enjoy the waterfall sound. Place the diffuser under the waterfall and that will mix the Co2 up into the water. If you have a glass canopy, keep most of the tank covered except areas for heater cords etc. Perhaps that helps keep the Co2 in the air space. 

Don't abandon your aquaclear if you've already bought it. Give it a try, I think you'll like it.


----------



## imported_selena (Oct 4, 2004)

I just hooked up my DIY Co2 again, i was having trouble diffusing it into the water,I had previously had it running into the intake tube on my aquaclear. I had cut part of the narrow end open and had a air stone in the tube, but one of my baby fish got sucked into the tube, so i scrapped that idea and was thinking of getting a hagen ladder. I have since hooked up the Co2 in the top of my aqua clear. Ive run airline into the lid, were the controle { + - - } is and down into a small hole in the plastic plate covering the motor, so far it seems to be diffusing into the filter and my PH has started to drop. I have my tank water almost to the top of my tank so there is little surface agitation.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Surface agitation will outgas some CO2 but not much unless you have a lot of splashing. This doesn't necessarily a bad thing especially for people who use DIY CO2. When you use diy CO2, you cannot adjust the bubble rate. In some tanks, you may have a very high level of CO2 and have no way to bring it down. To make a long story short, I had a surface scum problem in my 30gl tank. CO2 was at 40ppm at that time. I re-direct my canister output to create more surface aggitation. Well, without adjusting the bubble rate, the CO2 level in that tank became 30ppm. Basically I solved 2 problems with one shot


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi, one thing you could try instead of raising the water to the top. You could glue a piece of plastic to make more of a slide for the water on the filter. Just an idea?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that replied to my question. I decided to return the Aqua Clear and bought a Filstar XP2 instead ($64.99 at Big Al's). I'll let you know how my set up goes.

Best wishes,

Russ


----------

